# Outdoor propane line questions



## chriswhisenhunt (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a 500 gallon propane tank that enters through my foundation and is 3/4" black iron under my house. When the line branches off to my stove it drops down to 1/2". The original installer of the lines put some plugged T's in for future expansion.

I want to run propane to my grill and to a fire pit. Luckily my deck (where my grill sits) is about 15 feet away from the currently installed black iron lines. It also seems the propane lines are not grounded so I need to do that. The fire pit will be about 30 feet away from my deck so I'd have to bury at least that much.

Can I run 3/4" black iron through my foundation and then switch over to CSST? I read that CSST needs to be in a watertight conduit. So I figured I'd just get some 1" conduit and bury it and hang it under my deck. Then run the CSST through it. 

Thoughts? Is this the wrong approach? Is there a more preferred method?


----------

